# Old Peat Granules?



## jack25 (Sep 26, 2011)

All of the stuff I read says to put the peat in a mesh bag or pantyhose and stick it in the filter or in the water. That way you can remove them once your gh and ph levels get to your desire levels. I can see putting peat in your substrate will prevent you from easily removing them if you need to later down the road.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, and in the past that's what I've done. Though I've read people layering peat moss in the substrate itself, so I'm a bit confused on the subject.
I just want to add anything beneficial I can to the substrate that is affordable.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Peat Gravel is very similar to the Miracle Grow Organic Potting soil


----------



## blinky2088 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have used laguna peat granules in the past. These are like compressed peat bits (various sizes and shapes) and mixed them with fluval stratum and a bottom layer of seachem fluorite red. Plants do very well.

Just remember that the Peat granules are light and compared to other substrates you are using may always try to rise to surface of the substrate if you are using heavier substrate mixed with it so might not look good, but should work just fine.

If it immediately floats I find Using warm or boiling water, you may want to use r/o water and let it sit overnight and within about 24 hours all should sink

Everytime I pull up a plant I will find roots growong through the peat granules or strangling the granules afraid to let them go.

I know the fluval peat graules look different and are more rounded and similar sizes so you may not find the same results with roots growing through them, but the plants will do fine.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Peat is sub-fossil plant remains from bogs that is usually at least a few thousand years old, so it should be OK to use peat granules that have been laying around for a while.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Peat grans are great! I use them in my substrate and in my filter. They don't add nutrients for the plants as much as they improve the conditions for nutrient absorption by the plants. Tannins and humid acids that the peat releases help to soften and slightly lower the pH of the water, and convert available iron into a useable form for the plants.

To me, it's a key additive for my tank.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful info, I'll definitely put them to good use.


----------

